# My first Havanese! Meet Chewie ....



## Uyen4570 (May 21, 2012)

I fell in love with a Havanese named Bella that I met at Rosemary Beach this year! Now we have our new baby Chewie (short for Chewbacca as he looks like him and the Ewoks!). He has 3 Maltese brothers who have already taken to him. He is 10 weeks old and has been home 2 days. :cheer2:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an absolute doll!! Looking forward to watching him grow...and more pics of course!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness adorable!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

OHGosh! He does look like Chewie.  Luckily, he won't reach the "big walking carpet" size, more "bath mat" size. (Yes, I am a huge Star Wars fan. My hubby and I can quote the entire Star Wars movie.  )

He is adorable!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable and so is your maltese.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! He is adorable and you have your hands full!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Such a handsome little man!! I love his name, too!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to you, Chewie, and the other dogs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! Your furkids are adorable.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

He is so very adorable!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Very Very Cute!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cute puppy. He is going to have lots of fun playing "chase me" with the Malts.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute and congrats on your new baby! Welcome to the forum, can't wait to watch Chewy grow and hear about his adventures with the others. We love to see all the pups even ones that are not Havanese.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Too funny! We almost named our pup Chewie if we ended up with a diluted chocolate puppy for same reasons as you did! LoL. Cute puppy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So Cute! Love the name.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What cuties you have. Love Rosemary Beach, but I love the whole Emerald Coast.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

He is gorgeous, and I LOVE the name! Enjoy him!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! He's a cutie.


----------



## Uyen4570 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I finally got all 4 of them to sit still!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is really cute. I had Ewok on the list for Jinx.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh myyy... They are adorable. Great pictures !!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome Chewie ,you sure are one lucky guy to have 3 beautiful playmates *


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

All of your furbabies are beautiful!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! What a cute group of love!! I'd love to here their similarities and differences as Chewie grows up some.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh whew! Your hands look full! That must be so cute - all those little fur bodies running around. Chewie - what a cute name for a cute pup. Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What an adorable family!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Uyen4570 said:


> Thanks everyone! I finally got all 4 of them to sit still!


OMG WHAT A GREAT SHOT!!!!:whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

For you... 

http://www.tasteofawesome.com/view/CHEWBACCA/1098

Couldn't resist!


----------



## Uyen4570 (May 21, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> For you...
> 
> http://www.tasteofawesome.com/view/CHEWBACCA/1098
> 
> Couldn't resist!


OMG he is Chewbacca! eace:


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

He is SO cute!!!


----------

